# what gives



## Twitch (Oct 21, 2013)

so whats up why did yall make fin's crap visible then take away a thread we were all cutting up on?

this post is just a question i am not looking to get banned just wondering wtf?? 
why would you do that, people can still see his misleading thread and then you take away a thread so the actual contributors in the concentrate section are just bullshiting on

i am curious why...


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 21, 2013)

Kinda eerie over here in the concentrate section.....who's a watchin


----------



## Nice Ol Bud (Oct 21, 2013)

Smoke a bowl..


----------



## Twitch (Oct 21, 2013)

qwizoking said:


> Kinda eerie over here in the concentrate section.....who's a watchin


lol yea and Halloween is around the corner whooooooo, and your in the concentrate section i need a dab lol


----------



## kinddiesel (Oct 21, 2013)

what post are you talking about ?


----------



## Nice Ol Bud (Oct 21, 2013)

kinddiesel said:


> what post are you talking about ?


Their is really no need to get into if you don't already know about it....


----------



## Twitch (Oct 21, 2013)

the one that is 3 threads below this one is crap and they took it off for about 3 hours, then VP posted up asking what happened to this other guy running his mouth saying he was getting 400lbs of trim..... so all the normal people in the concentrate section, the Contributors, started just bullshiting in the thread and some one came in and made fin's crap visible and took away VP's thread calling the 400lbs guy out where we were all bullshiting


----------



## Twitch (Oct 21, 2013)

Nice Ol Bud said:


> Their is really no need to get into if you don't already know about it....


this is probably true


----------



## skunkd0c (Oct 21, 2013)

Hipsters detected 
leaves quietly


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 21, 2013)

I'll probly get shit for this, I don't really keep up.....what's a hipster?


----------



## Twitch (Oct 21, 2013)

lol thank god, they are all over south austin
new aged hippies is the way i see them


----------



## Nice Ol Bud (Oct 21, 2013)




----------



## Twitch (Oct 21, 2013)

nice ol buds, i dig your nute guide btw

really i thought you might be the hippie lol, just cuz i know VP and quizo lol


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 21, 2013)

Lol.....yea I know what your talking about now, with like the long weaved purse that's small and hangs down slung on the opposite shoulder...I always thought that was weird for some reason..also usually carrying a camera and thick glasses....

So I Googled it and got this..a lot more in depth than I had hoped for lol...who knew
http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=hipster&defid=2705928


----------



## Nice Ol Bud (Oct 21, 2013)

Hippies are nothing like hipsters.

Hippies- Ganja, Shroomies, One Love

Hipsters- Iphone, Skinny Jeans, Instagram(or whatever else)

Yea im a hippie.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Oct 21, 2013)

I hate being called a hippie, but it's better than burnout


----------



## Texas(THC) (Oct 21, 2013)

Twitch. said:


> lol thank god, they are all over south austin
> new aged hippies is the way i see them


 SOOO many hipsters in Austin, I always see them riding around on scooters and want to run them over.


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 21, 2013)

Sooooo just a cool off period or what?


----------



## Twitch (Oct 21, 2013)

wtf they opened the fin's thread back up


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Oct 21, 2013)

Ohhh gawdd..

Don't get me started on them fucking skinny pants

How the fuck do they even get their feet in through the leg-holes?

Aren't they women's jeans...I've heard that, but can't confirm..

 I'm gonna where these super tight jeans, but only pull them just under my buttocks

Fucking weird..

All fads I guess...

Fuck, I guess.... I still have long hair, ripped jeans and rock and roll t-shirts with flannels..

Stuck in the grunge era,
SDA

LOL


----------



## Twitch (Oct 21, 2013)

i have talked to some mods they have cleared some things up, Fin technically hasnt broken any rules, VP and i and a few others have with some of our over zealous comments and VP pushes someone's buttons higher up then expected, unrelated to concentrates and unfortunately for the time being is banned, we wont know for how long untill 24 hours has passed, then check VPs +rep star if it is there this time tomorrow he is back if not hes is gone and hopefully makes a new account 

R.I.P. VP

*pounds chest twice 2 fingers to lips then in the air* much love brotha


----------



## BluJayz (Oct 21, 2013)

Oh wow; wasn't expecting that...


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Oct 21, 2013)

Hopefully he is allowed back..

Lots a charisma in that guy..


----------



## Guzias1 (Oct 22, 2013)

his rep stars be back, cmnonnnnn back vp, and dont hold back


----------



## WarMachine (Oct 22, 2013)

I hope he does come back, he makes this place a bit more intersting. And I like how he just says it how it is. Come on back! I took a dab for you!


----------



## Twitch (Oct 22, 2013)

i hope so wtf why did they move my thread it was in the right spot, i dont care about the rest of RIU it was for the concentrate people not everyone......


----------



## Twitch (Oct 22, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> his rep stars be back, cmnonnnnn back vp, and dont hold back


i dont see them yet....


----------



## WarMachine (Oct 22, 2013)

I don't see him yet either which sucks.. I only check this part of the fourm too besides the Frenchy thread. But let's not get off topic..

Bring back VP! How about we give you oilmkr instead? jkjk


----------



## sunni (Oct 22, 2013)

looks like he was banned. your thread had nothing to do WITH concentrates it was regarding a banned member, and why a thread was deleted than reopened which makes it support.


----------



## WarMachine (Oct 22, 2013)

That's unfortunate to hear.. Is there no way to reverse the banning and perhaps do a probation type of deal? Maybe just a temp ban?


----------



## sunni (Oct 22, 2013)

WarMachine said:


> That's unfortunate to hear.. Is there no way to reverse the banning and perhaps do a probation type of deal? Maybe just a temp ban?


it was done by potroast who is higher on the chain than me


----------



## WarMachine (Oct 22, 2013)

Oh I see.. Well damn.. Maybe I can try to PM him but I doubt it will make a difference since I'm not a mod or anyone "famous" on the forum. Thanks Sunni.


----------



## Texas(THC) (Oct 23, 2013)

O wow didn't notice that VP was banned, lets hope he is letting the excitement build up for his return.
Regardless of not breaking rules finshaggy, and others should be banned
This is rediculous


----------



## WarMachine (Oct 23, 2013)

I agree, finshaggy or whatever his name is, is spamming all the threads and sections.


----------

